

Hacker Monthly #2 now available in epub and mobi formats - joubert
https://www.fifobooks.com/Catalog?bkid=ef497e7d-fafd-427d-bf52-ea06ad73f1a7

======
peripitea
Two comments for the maker of HM:

-It took me a while to figure out what HM was. You should have an About section or something on your website. I needed to click through to the first PDF before I saw the box about HM being a collection of articles featured on HN.

-Is it possible to set up a subscription on MagCloud? I don't see the option anywhere, but ideally I'd like to just have the magazine arrive at my door every month without me having to do anything. Like a "real" magazine. I don't care if it charges my card every month, or for a full year upfront.

------
andymoe
Anyone know what it would take to get this on the amazon store in the kindle
format? That would get it in front of a huge number of people.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
AMZ does have a self-publish service, so it would be up to bearwithclaws
(who's behind the HN magazine) to do it.

OTOH, he'd have to deal with getting it in the right format himself (right
now, we do it as a courtesy for listing it on Fifobooks.com), and he'd get a
worse deal in terms of costs, rights, and royalties, etc.

------
epochwolf
I love Hacker Monthly in epub format. I have a sony pocket reader and the pdfs
are a little difficult to read.

------
ezhux
what about pdf?

~~~
dchest
<http://hackermonthly.com/>

